# What Games to play



## ufkal (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok, I spend so much time tricking out my sweet Nexus, that I forget its more than just a flashing device. What games should I get to play that will take advantage of this awesome screen? 
Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

Sprinkle is definitely one I would recommend but it can be frustrating to no end. Angry Birds Space comes out next Thursday which I hope brings enough gimmicky physics bending gameplay to keep me happy.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

I play gun bros its vary addicting though

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirch21 (Jun 18, 2011)

i love flick golf and flick golf extreme


----------



## ewok_bukkake (Mar 12, 2012)

Where's My Water and Osmos are two of my favorites. Game Dev Story is fun too.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

GTA 3, World of Goo, MC3, Gameboid (Gameboy advance emulator), Abduction, Draw Something, Fruit Ninja, Plants v Zombies, Minecraft.... Many more out there but some of my personal favorites.


----------



## atticler (Aug 13, 2011)

Have you got Plants vs. Zombies to work on your Gnex? It freezes for me.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

atticler said:


> Have you got Plants vs. Zombies to work on your Gnex? It freezes for me.


No problem for me on Axiom Crossbreed B1


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I've been playing Robo Defense since the OG Droid. It's the only one I keep on playing. I'm on level 166 now.

Edit: It's basically a tower game, if you like those


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I've been rocking Ceramic Destroyer for the last few weeks. Fun game but it does my battery like Bobby did Whitney.


----------



## HAX (Jun 24, 2011)

Galcon is one of the funnest mobile games I've ever played. If you like thinking or strategy games, but what's cool about it is the whole game is in real-time, so it's not turn-based.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

I pretty much only game on my transformer prime, <3 my tegra 3  but I am kind of excited for the new angry birds.Siegcraft is fun, so is dungeon defenders.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Draw Something
They Must Be Fed
Scramble With Friends & Hanging sometimes
Any emulator

Idk just off hand lol


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Cut the Rope, Steambirds, AirAttack HD, Osmos, World of Goo (but I think it's better on PC), Great Little War Game, Worms (also better on PC). I don't recommend any that are first person shooters. I never understood how someone can play and enjoy a first person shooter a phone with the torturous controls and screen size.


----------



## DSTRIPEDAPE (Mar 7, 2012)

Wordfeud, robot defense, majesty, but dragon poker is my drug of choice

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thecatchphrase (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm going to go with words with friends. Pokemon fire red on gameboid. And shadow era.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> Draw Something
> They Must Be Fed
> Scramble With Friends & Hanging sometimes
> Any emulator
> ...


Off-Topic: Have you (or anyone else) been able to achieve Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time on the 64 emulator to run smoothly? I find the on-screen controls kill the game. This is also true of my favorite "Advance wars" ROM. The on-screen controls for an emulator make me sad.









On-Topic: I enjoy World of Goo, Jelly defense, and ShadowGun. The on-screen controls are quite decent for ShadowGun and the game was pretty enjoyable (there were a few issues but they were intermittent). Graphics are pretty nice since you wanted to make use of the screen and some of the gameplay is even slightly creative.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

GqSkrub said:


> Off-Topic: Have you (or anyone else) been able to achieve Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time on the 64 emulator to run smoothly? I find the on-screen controls kill the game. This is also true of my favorite "Advance wars" ROM. The on-screen controls for an emulator make me sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might be your n64oid...what version are you running? I set my controls to small and 50% transparency


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> GTA 3, World of Goo, MC3, Gameboid (Gameboy advance emulator), Abduction, Draw Something, Fruit Ninja, Plants v Zombies, Minecraft.... Many more out there but some of my personal favorites.


I have an SNES emulator and an N64 emulator on my phone. Its been very frustrating getting used to the on-screen controls. Any tips and tricks? I'd love to play more but the controllers are just so frustrating.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## baby_phil (Dec 29, 2011)

birdman said:


> Birdman signing in.


Wiimote works great for emulators

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If you have to hook up a controller though to make it usable, it sort of defeats the purpose of playing it on a phone though (portability). Might as well use a PC.


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

Where's my water and triple town are always in heavy rotation.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Droid_Evo_8 (Jul 22, 2011)

Shadow Gun and Samurai II looks good on the GNex.


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

N64oid...Mario Tennis, Mario Kart, Zelda OOT & MM. Next I'll try to find NFL Blitz 2000 

Hopefully the dev will update it though, he needs to make it completely compatible with ICS (sound is weird most of the time, games can be laggy, textures messed up). But the games are still very playable especially wiht 4.65 of samoled 720 goodness...the emulator definitely performs better on other phones, just waiting for it to be optimized with ours.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Has anyone said death worm? And yeah gun brothers definitely, although they might sucker you into dropping a little cash like me. And that nova 2 isn't bad for a fps, and I'm pretty sure its still only 49¢ Edit: nova two does have a tendency to get a little glitchy and have the controls stick on mine from time to time, tho.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## joeyfrost42 (Dec 12, 2011)

i have been playing Dude Perfect. Its great on the go and although it's not graphic intensive it is definitely high on the fun-o-meter. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dudeperfect.dudeperfect&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5kdWRlcGVyZmVjdC5kdWRlcGVyZmVjdCJd


----------



## tb7andro (Dec 16, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

yarly said:


> Cut the Rope, Steambirds, AirAttack HD, Osmos, World of Goo (but I think it's better on PC), Great Little War Game, Worms (also better on PC). I don't recommend any that are first person shooters. I never understood how someone can play and enjoy a first person shooter a phone with the torturous controls and screen size.


I found once I got used to the controls, the first person shooters are some for the best games out there, the big key is that the game needs to be polished with fluid controls. Dead space is frickin amazing, I actually got addicted to it till i beat it like I was playing a console game.

Besides dead space, MC2, MC3, shadow gun, gun bros, world of goo, death worm, and gta3 are my favorites. 
Oh and can't forget asphalt 6 is one of the racing games out there


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

A buddy with a WP7 just introduced me to a new game on his phone that, when I checked, we also had! Orbital - it's a fun two-player game. There's also a free version that is fully-functional in the multi-player mode but very limited in single player mode.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=bitforge+Ltd.


----------

